# Major Pet Chains



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Of the major pet chains out there, which one seems to have the best understanding of working dogs and allows them into the business? I see too many pet handlers with leash control issues on 15 pound dogs and it seems to me that if these folks are in an area with working dogs and they struggle to get Fluffy under control, I think all hell could break loose if "conflict" took place. I have a lot of support with our *Concord Pet Supply in Dover and Milford, Delaware. *

The management is always willing to assist me with products and puppy samples, these are used in my puppy packs for new critter buyers. They will make it a point to issue free product samples, crating information, discount events, and other things which the new puppy owner might enjoy. The stores are always clean and our club and farm flyers are always welcome for public display.


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

Tell them to expand to Texas, Howard! All I've got around here is PetsMart. I don't like to bring my dogs there.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Russ we have one in Dover and I don't care for them. They don't allow flyers or anything else up. Seems to me that if you want folks to support your store, you support your city and the dog people who live and work there. This is why I enjoy our Concord Pet Stores. I have never had a bad experience there.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

The closest thing to a major chain I like is Tractor Supply. Not really a pet store but I buy allot of stuff their. The actual pet chains are worthless. Thankfully my dogs are under control and if a wayward dog should come along, I could sit my dog and pick up the leash of the little POS that escaped from him big POS owner. I'd give them a mind full and ask them if their children are just as well trained as the pooch. 

Being I live in a huge farm mecha here, we have tons of feed stores I like for service. They will order dog food of any kind at reasonable cost. We also have a huge pet supply store call Pet Pawformance, that have all the froo froo pet crap, studded leashes/collars, crates of every shape and size, treats, bones, grooming supplies and carry all the best dog foods and suppliments. Even the LEO buy their dogs Canidae there. Another place, Geiser pets, have allot of fish and reptiles, birds, rabbits. They take great care of their animals and buy from local people. I sold them some of our finches when I had too many. Super nice, they love for me to bring the dogs in and do a little OB their for everybody to watch. I get my Orijen from them. I think they only mark it up $1 a bag. Never seen a crazy dog in there but they do have a huge parrot, I wouldn't stick my fingers too close to.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Tractor Supply is probably the only one around here that I can think of that is 'working dog friendly.' They all used to LOVE when I'd bring Jak in (which I did about once a week or so), and he was so easygoing and friendly that I didn't have to worry about kids running up to him and hugging his neck or anything. I don't take Deja into stores because I was told she's not good with kids and I don't want to take that chance. Plus, if she decides someone is 'not quite right,' she will not hesitate to let them know about it. Drive-thru windows are always fun... :roll:

Gypsy is just a pet, and is *very* well behaved, but I rarely take her in _pet_ stores because she isn't fond of other dogs getting in her face, and doesn't like little boys. If I want to bring her in the store, I'll usually go in by myself first and make sure there are no young children or a lot of other dogs first. I will take her in Tractor Supply, though. Not many people bring their unruly pets in there like they do pet stores. 


I've never asked to put up flyers or anything, but I know that there are always lost/found dog flyers and pet-sitting service flyers and things like that posted, so I don't think they'd have a problem with posting club flyers and such if we asked them.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't know how they are now, but back when I used to travel to VA a lot for training, we always stopped by Care A Lot Pet Supply in VA Beach. They had a lot of nice, leather, working dog quality leashes and collars as well as a lot of gun-dog supplies. Not sure if they've changed at all, but it was well worth the visit when I was traveling down there.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

We are lucky in that we have no Petsmarts and only a small cramped Petco, but several good locally owned pet and pet supply stores. Treats Unleashed is a bakery that also sells premium food, toys (they stopped carrying Orbee balls though, sad!), collars, etc. They have 1 store in town and 2 in the St. Louis area, so they are one of my favorites (plus that's where the vet students pick up our free Natura stuff, so they are super awesome for letting us do that). They can also have dog cakes made right in the store too. Not that I've ever done that or anything... :-\"

Although I was in Treats Unleashed yesterday with Dolly the foster with my food order and sure enough, some woman walked in with a *pink* dyed miniature poodle with no collar and no leash.  That idiot dog barked and charged at the Rottweiler and she just whined and woo wooed like a husky. :roll: The staff was nicer than I was. I would have pointed at the little pink abomination and pointed out the door.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I avoid the PETCOs, etc. Nothing worse then running into some yappy little furbaby that's 10-15 ft ahead of and in a different isle then it's owner (flexi lead). :evil:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

You should try Treats Unleashed, Bob. At least it smells better in there than Petco! Especially when they baking the apple cinnamon hearts, mmm mmm!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Leftovers are called treats in my house. Don't need to see any pink poodles! :-D :-D :wink:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a question, why does anyone feel the need to bring their dog shopping for food or anything else ? The socialization factor is minute, I can't think of any other reason.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Because they are pet dog owners. DUUUUUUUHHHHHH.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I have a question, why does anyone feel the need to bring their dog shopping for food or anything else ?


I have no idea. To look for trouble where there was none? :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Connie and Jeff, both right on the money. At times my dog is in the truck when I pick up food but I never take him in..it's not like he has any say in what I buy.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

> I have a question, why does anyone feel the need to bring their dog shopping for food or anything else ? The socialization factor is minute, I can't think of any other reason.


1 To socialize my dog.

2 To show off how stinkin' awesome my dog is. (offleash control and obedience)

3 To hand out business cards for training services after people comment on how stinkin' awesome my dog is.

4 To practice public access training for the Service Dog in training.

Number 2 holds the most weight with me. I have too much fun with it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> 2 To show off how stinkin' awesome my dog is. (offleash control and obedience) ... Number 2 holds the most weight with me. I have too much fun with it.




:lol:

Good point!

This is not the usual reason, unfortunately. :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> 2 To show off how stinkin' awesome my dog is. (offleash control and obedience)


That's cool,I understand that completely and would be impressed if I would happen to see it.

I don't have much if any off leash control, but I can still make eyes pop with onleash restraint LOL. I really just like to read how other people are doing with their dogs because whether an individual is a hard core type or companion type, I can still learn something from them.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Connie and Jeff, both right on the money. At times my dog is in the truck when I pick up food but I never take him in..it's not like he has any say in what I buy.


Like with the dog park, I have no desire for my dogs to "socialize" with strange dogs.

If dogs are allowed, then there are strange dogs there. If they aren't, then I can't have mine there. :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

For REAL Connie. Me too.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Like with the dog park, I have no desire for my dogs to "socialize" with strange dogs.
> 
> If dogs are allowed, then there are strange dogs there. If they aren't, then I can't have mine there. :wink:


I have never understood the dog park, to me it looks like a place where people go to have a cigarette in a circle and laugh at their dogs running in a pack around them.

I guess it gives them an outlet, both dogs and people, but it's lame.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I take my dog everywhere. I like showing idiot dog owners that OB is possible, they should try it sometime! #-o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Since I'm retired my dogs are with me most of the day. I do avoid the Petcos, dog parks etc.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I have a question, why does anyone feel the need to bring their dog shopping for food or anything else ? The socialization factor is minute, I can't think of any other reason.


Gerry, Gerry, Gerry! Everyone knows that a great looking dog helps guys pick up chicks! Conversation points. Ever see a single woman with 5 yellling brat kids get hit on by a good looking guy? Well? An average guy can improve his odds with a great looking dog............#-o


----------

